

Facebook "Like" Worm is Spreading - sandofsky
http://mashable.com/2010/10/01/warning-facebook-like-worm-spreading-through-javascript-exploit/

======
vinhboy
Sigh its gone now. From what I can tell, the script managed to hijack a
facebook page to insert a link under a fake tab "Photo". If clicked, loaded an
iframe, and clicking on that iframe liked the page.

~~~
vinhboy
<http://vinhboy.com/blog/2010/10/02/cool-facebook-like-worm/>

------
drivebyacct2
This has been happening for months and is nothing new. Even companies that
host big name company profiles on Facebook use this tactic to "unlock"
content.

Calling this a worm or exploit is absurdly silly. There is no security threat
here, just don't click on dumb links.

~~~
aberkowitz
While not completely clear, I believe the article is stating that clicking
affected "like" buttons will cause unwanted actions including unauthorized
wall posts.

~~~
drivebyacct2
No, this has been occurring for forever... is no one on HN on Facebook? I
mean, I don't blame you, but when you click "Like" it has ALWAYS posted "Blah
likes [omg women kills her daughter] on [stupidspam.com]".

Again, nothing new, at all.

~~~
aberkowitz
I have read more articles to understand exactly what it does:

Standard: User clicks "like" --> _______ likes ________

Infected Page: User views friend's page without clicking anything, an iframe
exploit makes them automatically "like" a page.

Yes, I use Facebook.

